# BB's E-book Coloring Soap Naturally



## liafrank (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm currently interested in natural soap colorants and learning how to use them. To this point I've been using internet sources and the brief mentions in the soap books I have to begin experimentation. BB has an e-book about coloring soap naturally; however if I have to pay $30 for a pdf I may need a fainting couch. :shock: Has anyone read this? Is it worth it?


----------



## Genny (Mar 20, 2013)

Is that the one from Ruth Esteves?

I haven't read it.  I've followed her blog & I've followed her on FB & she gives a lot of info about natural colorants on there.  
Here's her blog http://sironasprings.wordpress.com/2012/07/05/more-natural-colorant-tests/

Also, a great blog for learning about natural colorants is Amanda's blog at Lovinsoap http://www.lovinsoap.com/category/color-soap-naturally-series/

Here's another natural coloring link that I've found helpful http://crafty.dyskolus.com/coloring/coloring.html


----------



## layserbrat (Mar 20, 2013)

I have been looking at that one also!  But, like you, cannot bring myself to spend $30.  I did 'splurge' for this one....
http://www.brambleberry.com/E-Book-Infusing-Herbs-Spices-Teas-Clays-P5040.aspx

Only $8....  and it was very informative for the price....


----------



## deedee1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi liafrank

I found this site very helpful with showing the different ranges of colours achievable with natural colourants,  also the percentages used to get the ranges of colours, They also talk about infusing natural colours etc,  )

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/comfrey-soap-making.html
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/annatto-seeds-soap-making.html
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/madder-root-soap-making.html
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/spirulina-soap-making.html

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/natural-soap-colorants.html


----------



## liafrank (Mar 23, 2013)

So I broke down and bought it. Just skimming through it I can tell that it was well worth the money. If you want to save some time cobbling together all of the internet resources on natural colorants, this is the way to do it. Esteves has pictures of the effects of each natural colorant at trace, in lye, and in infusion. So you can clearly see which is the best approach for each colorant. I'm excited!


----------

